# Hana Elite Flat Iron or FHI Runway...an analysis



## akgirl (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey Ladies, I've got some great information.

For one, the FHI Runway has been on my number one list of irons that I wanted because it has 100% ceramic plates and people RAVE about it.  However, the quality of the irons has been a big lately issue apparently.

I spoke with the manager at misikko.com that sells the FHI Runway, along with the Hana Elite Flat Iron (also 100% ceramic plates).  Apparently most of the expensive irons we spend money on are not 100% ceramic.  See here to see the post on the truth about flat irons: http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=412244&highlight=

 I told him I noticed that I have been having a hard time finding a supplier that actually has them in stock.  He said that's because FHI has significantly reduced production of these irons due to their quality issues that customers have been finding.  That's a red flag for me because the iron sells for $300-$500.  Most sites I have encountered have been waiting on the iron to come in.  Even folica doesn't have it right now!

Two, it has white plates which many many people say have turned brown very quickly.  The Hana Elite has black plates so it always looks nice.  

Three, the Runway has 6 ceramic plates that are stacked on top of each other and glued together.  The Hana Elite is purely ceramic with only one solid layer.

I asked him why their website seems to push the Hana Elite iron instead of the FHI Runway...if Hana was paying them extra or something.  He said no, and that they push the Hana Elite because it is a great quality flat iron that is more affordable...and they see hardly returns on this flat iron which is better for their business.  

The Hana Elite retails for $229 on their site.  I just ordered one.  I also am in love with their customer service at this point.  For one, it's a Sunday and I called not expecting to speak with anyone.  But the manager answered, let me place my order and gave me a break on the shipping (which is normally free for people that live in the contiguous United States, but I don't...I live in Alaska).  I have a strong appreciation for good customer service. 

He said ceramic is one of the safest and most effective mediums to flat iron your hair with, which I've read other places too.  

This isn't a post to bag on the Runway, I still believe it's probably an amazing flat iron due to the 100% ceramic nature of the plates.  I've been reading that pretty much if your iron is 100% ceramic (which is hard to find), then you'll get great performance most likely.  The purpose of this post is to help with some more info for people that are/were on the fence like me with deciding on the best flat iron to buy.

Also, their site (like most others I've seen) says the Runway is in stock, but it is not...I asked him (I forgot to mention to him that this is misleading).  I got tricked like that with beautychoice.com and the Runway isn't even in stock, so now I have to get my money back.  A lot of these sites seem to be patiently waiting for the runway to come back in...but with no ETA.  The guy at misikko did say that they are on the priority list for FHI when they DO get the Runway sent out though.  And their price isnt' bad $299 there. 

One last thing, since the irons ARE 100% ceramic, you need to be a lot gentler and nicer to them.  The plates can break/chip easier.

OH I ALMOST FORGOT, the Hana Elite has a 2 YEAR WARRANTY.  The Runway, has a 1 year.

Anyway, once I get it next week, I will let you guys know how it works on my natural 4ab hair!


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 25, 2009)

I want a FHI - right now I have a CHI and it works just fine - but WOW that is alot of money!  That thing better last forever for that price.


----------



## Nayna (Oct 25, 2009)

You were not playing with that man! Thanks for this I was reading up on the Hana after reading the article you posted. I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I went back and forth trying to find out more information about cermaic flat irons and was discouraged to find so little available. Recently I have found several other 100% ceramic irons that are less expensive than both of these. I think I will see if I can contact customer service to find out more about their construction.


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 25, 2009)

I just ordered the Hana 1 inch as well....but my review probably won't be until mid November--I am in Europe at this time.


----------



## akgirl (Oct 25, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Thanks for the info. I went back and forth trying to find out more information about cermaic flat irons and was discouraged to find so little available. Recently I have found several other 100% ceramic irons that are less expensive than both of these. I think I will see if I can contact customer service to find out more about their construction.



Nice!  What are the other irons?  Just out of curiousity, after the Hana, I'm done buying irons hopefullyl!


----------



## varaneka (Oct 25, 2009)

ok I am so glad that you guys on LHCF mentioned misikko because I would kick myself if I had ordered the FHI Runway for Christmas and then read this afterward!

Thank you! I want the Hana Elite, the Hana Mini, and the Hana Shine serum. lol PJ TO THE FULLEST!


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 25, 2009)

That's it, I'm getting Hana Elite...


----------



## Globeleza (Oct 25, 2009)

I saw the same info on the Missiko site and wondered why they seemed to be pushing the Hana elite over the Runway.  I bought a 100% ceramic iron about 3 years ago called an ADST EX.  It was $350 at the time I bought it.  It still functions wonderfully but only reaches about 360 degrees and I want to have something to handle my new growth when I am doing long stretches.   I am not sure if I wanna go for the Hana or the FHI so if anyone cares to post a review I would be very grateful.


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Oct 25, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> Thanks for the info. I went back and forth trying to find out more information about cermaic flat irons and was discouraged to find so little available. *Recently I have found several other 100% ceramic irons that are less expensive than both of these*. I think I will see if I can contact customer service to find out more about their construction.


 
Would you like to share? lol


----------



## varaneka (Oct 25, 2009)

I think Amika might be one of the cheaper 100% ceramic irons...anyone know?

http://www.loveamika.com/faqs.swf <--according to the site they are. hmm  I still want a new iron though lol (I have the pink 1" pro styler by Amika)


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 25, 2009)

akgirl said:


> Nice! What are the other irons? Just out of curiousity, after the Hana, I'm done buying irons hopefullyl!


 
Amika is the one I am most interested in. Herstyler is another name. There are about 5 other names that I am not so sure of like Hairart or HAI but I am not sure if these other are 100% or not. I am going to see is customer service can tell me for sure.


----------



## akgirl (Oct 25, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> ok I am so glad that you guys on LHCF mentioned misikko because I would kick myself if I had ordered the FHI Runway for Christmas and then read this afterward!
> 
> Thank you! I want the Hana Elite, the Hana Mini, and the Hana Shine serum. lol PJ TO THE FULLEST!



That's so interesting that you said that!  He threw in the blue travel Hana mini to my package...for free and the shine serum...free, so I will let you know what I think!  He was AWESOME...I got really lucky somehow cause they weren't even open today


----------



## varaneka (Oct 25, 2009)

akgirl said:


> That's so interesting that you said that!  He threw in the blue travel Hana mini to my package...for free and the shine serum...free, so I will let you know what I think!  He was AWESOME...I got really lucky somehow cause they weren't even open today




that's the one I want! THE BLUE ONE

I can't wait for your review, esp of the serum because the misikko page on "the truth about flat irons" has me wanting to be extra picky about heat protectant products.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 25, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> I think Amika might be one of the cheaper 100% ceramic irons...anyone know?
> 
> http://www.loveamika.com/faqs.swf <--according to the site they are. hmm  I still want a new iron though lol (I have the pink 1" pro styler by Amika)



How do you like Amika? Is it good? Does it leave your hair feeling moisturized after being straightened?


----------



## Crystal (Oct 25, 2009)

Interesting.  I broke my Runway's the other day so I'm trying to replace them.  I had a similar conversation with the owner of a different site who sells Runway's but is pushing the H2Pro.  He basically said the same thing your guy said.  FHI is having some serious manufacturing issues since switching manufacturers and they're trying to resolve it hence the low stock.  

He said the Runway and the H2Pro are the same exact iron but due to a company split, H2Pro has the old manufacturer and Runway has the new manufacturer that is having the quality issues.  

I'm going to try the H2Pro.  They have a 30 day return policy and a 3 year warranty.  So if I don't like it, I'll send it back.


----------



## chelleypie810 (Oct 25, 2009)

I have a herstyler...and my hair is blinging w/o any product! i used my gvp one wknd and went to the mall and me and my friend tried the herstyler. wow my hair was the softest its been in months. I absolutely love my herstyler. and its supposedly 100% ceramic..i know that my gvp def. can't even compare.


----------



## akgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

Crystal said:


> Interesting.  I broke my Runway's the other day so I'm trying to replace them.  I had a similar conversation with the owner of a different site who sells Runway's but is pushing the H2Pro.  He basically said the same thing your guy said.  FHI is having some serious manufacturing issues since switching manufacturers and they're trying to resolve it hence the low stock.
> 
> He said the Runway and the H2Pro are the same exact iron but due to a company split, H2Pro has the old manufacturer and Runway has the new manufacturer that is having the quality issues.
> 
> I'm going to try the H2Pro.  They have a 30 day return policy and a 3 year warranty.  So if I don't like it, I'll send it back.



Let us know how you like it!  If I'm not feeling the Hana Elite I will give it a shot!  However, I hope I love it!


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 26, 2009)

I just saw that hot tools makes a flat iron with solid ceramic plates and it is less than $70. I have run across so many that it is getting confusing. Anyone up for creating the ultimate flat iron guide/comparison?

It would really be helpful!


----------



## Zaz (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm still kinda leery about how they are obviously promoting the Hana elite over the Runway. Even in their history of flat irons they take a swipe at the Runway: _"There are flat irons with pure ceramic plates, like the high priced FHI Runway flat iron used by celebrity stylists, and the lower profile but highly comparable Hana Elite flat iron. "_
Plus they're the only online retailer of the Hana elite if you follow the link from the Hana website. Seems to me like something in the milk ain't clean, with their obvious bias. So I'll purchase a Runway from folica when it's on sale around $250


----------



## Zaz (Oct 26, 2009)

vkb247 said:


> I just saw that hot tools makes a flat iron with solid ceramic plates and it is less than $70. I have run across so many that it is getting confusing. *Anyone up for creating the ultimate flat iron guide/comparison?*
> 
> It would really be helpful!



http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=378664&highlight=best+flat+iron+runway+sedu

Lucky's mom gave a pretty good comparison of many high end irons and she votes for the Runway as best of the best. My beloved Sedu only came in at 9/10. Ever since reading that thread I can't help but think my iron is only 2nd best, so now I'm going after the best


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 26, 2009)

They aren't the only reseller of the Hana Elite---I purchased mine from hairproductspro.com...but I am in Europe so maybe it is different in the US. 




zazou583 said:


> I'm still kinda leery about how they are obviously promoting the Hana over the Runway and the Hana elite. Even in their history of flat irons they take a swipe at the Runway: _"There are flat irons with pure ceramic plates, like the high priced FHI Runway flat iron used by celebrity stylists, and the lower profile but highly comparable Hana Elite flat iron. "_
> Plus they're the only online retailer of the Hana elite if you follow the link from the Hana website. Seems to me like something in the milk ain't clean, with their obvious bias. So I'll purchase a Runway from folica when it's on sale around $250


----------



## akgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

sweetness0099 said:


> They aren't the only reseller of the Hana Elite---I purchased mine from hairproductspro.com...but I am in Europe so maybe it is different in the US.



How do you like it sweetness?

I just saw you don't have it yet, my bad


----------



## Charz (Oct 26, 2009)

zazou583 said:


> I'm still kinda leery about how they are obviously promoting the Hana over the Runway and the Hana elite. Even in their history of flat irons they take a swipe at the Runway: _"There are flat irons with pure ceramic plates, like the high priced FHI Runway flat iron used by celebrity stylists, and the lower profile but highly comparable Hana Elite flat iron. "_


 
ITA I don't buy it. Just because they say so doesn't make it true. They are trying to make a profit. Point blank.


----------



## akgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

Charzboss said:


> ITA I don't buy it. Just because they say so doesn't make it true. They are trying to make a profit. Point blank.



Yep....hopefully they are trying to make a profit off of a good product!  Because I'm tired of flat iron shopping.

It would be nice if one of these companies could send someone both of them so that a good comparison could be done


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 26, 2009)

I just order mine as well; I posted about it in another post about the FHI versus the Hana. One of the reasons I didn't go with the FHI was because of the various reviews I have read in regards to the longevity of the tool--not the effectiveness. I don't want to shell out $300 every 2 years for a product that isn't being used in a salon...I have had my Sedu since 05 and it is going strong...even here in the Deutchland 


I don't mind being a guinea pig----that is another reason I order it...alot of members already have the FHI, so adding some members that are natural and have the Hana would bring some balance to the comparisons. I just posted about the Hot Tools 100% Ceramic flat iron being on sale too---but I am skeptical as to "why" it is so inexpensive...even for Hot Tools...but it may be a great product....so I won't knock it until I try it...


----------



## Zaz (Oct 26, 2009)

sweetness0099 said:


> They aren't the only reseller of the Hana Elite---I purchased mine from hairproductspro.com...but I am in Europe so maybe it is different in the US.



I'm not saying they're the only seller but that they are the only listed online seller when you go on the Hana website. If you click on 'buy online' it takes you directly to the Misikko website and there are no other websites mentioned or advertised.


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 26, 2009)

Oh, your post was misleading...you stated "Plus they're the only online retailer of the Hana elite if you follow the link from the Hana website."


Having a hyperlink to a preferred vendor isn't nefarious...www.missiko.com is a reputable website that makes money from selling hair appliances. I think that they may be trying to create product exclusivity, similar to how the Sedu was presented when it first came out. Originally, folica.com was one of the few places online that I could reliably find it and the Sedu is consistently one of the sites top sellers.

Interestingly most of the reviews I have read about the Hana are from people that received the flat iron as a promotional gift or as a prize....so I do think that Hana is trying to break into the market and create an alternative to the FHI Runway...we will see.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Oct 26, 2009)

I looked at the pics of the H2Pro and it looks exactly like my old "working" Runway. I dropped my new one and it broke. Warranty doesn't cover dropping and rattling noises.  Trying to figure a way around it.





Crystal said:


> Interesting.  I broke my Runway's the other day so I'm trying to replace them.  I had a similar conversation with the owner of a different site who sells Runway's but is pushing the H2Pro.  He basically said the same thing your guy said.  FHI is having some serious manufacturing issues since switching manufacturers and they're trying to resolve it hence the low stock.
> 
> He said the Runway and the H2Pro are the same exact iron but due to a company split, H2Pro has the old manufacturer and Runway has the new manufacturer that is having the quality issues.
> 
> I'm going to try the H2Pro.  They have a 30 day return policy and a 3 year warranty.  So if I don't like it, I'll send it back.


----------



## Sunshine_One (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm glad you started this thread.  I have been eyeing the Hanna Elite since the begiining of the year.  I discovered this flat iron after reading this review:

http://www.urbancurlz.com/2009/01/for-my-4b-ladies-blowout-tutorial-or.html

I'm just mad that I did not purchase back in May.  It was only $189.00.  

ETA:  I also want the H2Pro 2000 watt blow dryer


----------



## ryanshope (Oct 26, 2009)

I know..I saw that too :-/

Think long; think wrong. 



Sunshine_One said:


> I'm glad you started this thread.  I have been eyeing the Hanna Elite since the begiining of the year.  I discovered this flat iron after reading this review:
> 
> http://www.urbancurlz.com/2009/01/for-my-4b-ladies-blowout-tutorial-or.html
> 
> I'm just mad that I did not purchase back in May.  It was only $189.00.


----------



## akgirl (Oct 26, 2009)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I looked at the pics of the H2Pro and it looks exactly like my old "working" Runway. I dropped my new one and it broke. Warranty doesn't cover dropping and rattling noises.  Trying to figure a way around it.



Yeah, I heard the H20 Pro Grand Master Series 206 LE is the runway duplicate...made by FHI and everything, but with the same old (more reliable) manufacturer.   Not sure if I read that on this board or not...but it's nice to know we have options and alternatives popping up!  We all deserve gorgeous hair in whatever form we want it


----------



## healthytext (Oct 26, 2009)

^ Yep, sold my Runway on Craigslist and picked up the H2Pro for $179. Exact same thing.


----------



## Hibiscus_Hair (Oct 26, 2009)

Healthy text, where did you get your H2Pro? Please review when you get it.


----------



## almondjoi85 (Oct 26, 2009)

I LOVE LOVE LOVE my hana pro!  It's pink too! Even though I don't use it often I still love it.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Oct 26, 2009)

Is there a difference in quality if the ceramic plates are glued together as opposed to just being one unit or is that because of manufacturing preference for some reason?


----------



## healthytext (Oct 26, 2009)

Hibiscus_Hair said:


> Healthy text, where did you get your H2Pro? Please review when you get it.



Bought it at grandperfumes.com. I used the coupon code "h2pro" for 10% off. I've had it for almost six months now. It's the same iron as the Runway.


----------



## Globeleza (Oct 26, 2009)

I cant wait to see the results from the Hana elite, you can't imagine how anxious I am.  I really wanna go for the Hana but for some reason I can't get over how many positive reviews the FHI Runway has gotten on this board.


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 27, 2009)

akgirl said:


> Yeah, I heard the H20 Pro Grand Master Series 206 LE is the runway duplicate...made by FHI and everything, but with the same old (more reliable) manufacturer.   Not sure if I read that on this board or not...but it's nice to know we have options and alternatives popping up!  We all deserve gorgeous hair in whatever form we want it




I think I read this in a recent thread too. This is why I am unsure about which iron I want to buy. I have found several flat irons that have solid ceramic plates but sometimes the description is unclear (there are many more I'm unsure about), and it is hard to find reviews or info about them even on LHCF. I am looking for the cheapest alternative - like lustrasilk shea butter except its a ceramic flat iron 

ETA: These are the flat irons I want to try with solid ceramic plates 





Hot Tools Solid Ceramic 1" Flat Iron





Amika 1.5" Ceramic Styler - The most expensive about $110





Cortex Professional Ceramic Pink Straightener





LE ANGELIQUE PURPLE CELEBRITE SOLID CERAMIC FLAT IRON





Secret To Beauty Solid Ceramic Flat Iron 1 1/4"





Jilbere Definition Series Solid Ceramic Professional Flat Iron $49.99


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 27, 2009)

Hot Tools Adjustable Angle Solid Ceramic Flat Iron (1-1/2")





Wigo Onyx Total Ceramic 1½" Digital Flat Iron - 5 yr warranty and comes in 1"





Helen of Troy Ceramic Series Flat Iron 1" - $29.99





Lilique Digital 1" flat iron with 100% solid ceramic ionic plates





Iso Professional/Iso Beauty Ultra





Herstyler


UK Solid Ceramic Irons: 
http://www.salonlines.co.uk/hair-straighteners/solid-ceramic-straighteners/
http://www.body4real.co.uk/product.php?productid=17980

Australia Solid Ceramic Irons:
http://www.myshopping.com.au/ZM--591000162_Hair_Care


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 27, 2009)

Too many options!!!


----------



## ladytee2 (Oct 27, 2009)

I bought that Helen of Troy.  It was on sale at TJmaxx for $19.  i havent tried it yet.


----------



## toyagurl (Oct 27, 2009)

I am ordering the Hana Elite on Thursday.  I'll post pics when I get it.  I am transitioning...again  Right now I am only 5 weeks post relaxer and have been using my SEDU which I love :luv2:.  I have owned the Chi, FHI platform, and Hai flat irons.  I am on a quest for perfection with my natural hair and will need all of the help that I can get with my transition since I plan on doing so for a very long time.


----------



## brownbean96 (Oct 27, 2009)

I would love it if someone like Luckys Mom could use the Hanna Elite (or H2Pro) and compare it to the Runway.  She's one of the main reason I want the FHI


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 27, 2009)

Looking for more ladies who have used solid ceramic flat irons!


----------



## toyagurl (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know about the Runway because I am pretty sure that the Platform made my hair crunchy. My Sedu doesn't do that.  That's why I am not interested in FHI products.


----------



## tanjola (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been eyeballing for months and finally purchased the Cortex Duo platinum collection from TJ Maxx for $39.95. It caught my eye because of the following features:

100% *solid* ceramic plates and ionic technology
heats up to 410 degrees in under 30 seconds
floating plates
beveled edges for multiple styling techniques
swivel cord
variable temperature setting

The big iron is 1 1/4 inches and the mini I think is 1/2 an inch and also has 100% solid ceramic plates(no variable temp setting). 

I googled for reviews and they were all really good.  I was so anxious to try it I flat ironed a  front piece of my TWA (3c/4a)and was impressed.   The hair I flat ironed was relaxer straight with one pass.  I plan to shampoo and flat iron my entire head tommorrow and will post pics. 


Oh!! It also came with a t-rex style clip.


----------



## vkb247 (Oct 27, 2009)

^^^^ Thanks for the review! Please post pics of your hair!

The packaging looks so similiar to Amika's packaging, even the trex clips, I have a feeling that a lot of these irons are the same irons sold under different names, with different colors, etc. Either way I am so excited to here good things about cheaper alternatives to the FHI.

I mean --- really --- since when is ceramic expensive? I used to make ceramic dogs, cats, houses and everything for my Mom at summer camp and I know that only cost a couple of dollars!


----------



## akgirl (Oct 27, 2009)

toyagurl said:


> I don't know about the Runway because I am pretty sure that the Platform made my hair crunchy. My Sedu doesn't do that.  That's why I am not interested in FHI products.



I agree toya, the platform and I did NOT get along...can you say crispy at even lower temps? My sister didn't like it either, and all she uses is a regular chi and got better results with it.


----------



## ksk_xs (Oct 27, 2009)

Sorry-wrong brand.


----------



## toyagurl (Oct 28, 2009)

akgirl said:


> I agree toya, the platform and I did NOT get along...can you say crispy at even lower temps? My sister didn't like it either, and all she uses is a regular chi and got better results with it.



Why do you think that is?  I gave mine away to my sister (she is a professional stylist) because she was about to purchase one at a hair show after using it.  It made my relaxed hair crunchy too!  What makes me made mad is that I relaxed thinking because I was natural I would always have crunchy hair if I straightened.  Then when I relaxed and it was still acting funky I was okay something about this iron does not agree with my hair.  I can't wait for my Hana.  I hope that it blows my Sedu out of the water.


----------



## akgirl (Oct 28, 2009)

toyagurl said:


> Why do you think that is?  I gave mine away to my sister (she is a professional stylist) because she was about to purchase one at a hair show after using it.  It made my relaxed hair crunchy too!  What makes me made mad is that I relaxed thinking because I was natural I would always have crunchy hair if I straightened.  Then when I relaxed and it was still acting funky I was okay something about this iron does not agree with my hair.  I can't wait for my Hana.  I hope that it blows my Sedu out of the water.



I suspect something to do with the tourmaline in it...I know the different manufacturers all use varying levels of it though...so maybe it's a perfect blend of it that works on some irons?  Beyond that I have no clue.  All I know is it was a waste of money.  I have a lot of success with irons that claim to be ceramic (I've never used 100% though, but higher-end ceramic ones).  By the time I realized it was the iron and not my hair, it was past the return date and I was out a LOT of money...mine was the "Special Edition Platform".  There are other people that like it though...That stinks about you relaxing erroneously!  I notice this hair business is a lot of trial and error unfortunately


----------



## akgirl (Oct 29, 2009)

YAY!  I heard back from somebody that has a Hana Elite today in another thread.  See here:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=68251&page=4

UniqueHair's post.


----------



## toyagurl (Oct 29, 2009)

akgirl said:


> YAY!  I heard back from somebody that has a Hana Elite today in another thread.  See here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I cannot wait to see some pics!!!  The suspense is too much lol!


----------



## KrystalClear (Oct 30, 2009)

I have the hana elite and it is DEF THE BEST, worth EVERY PENNY!


----------



## KrystalClear (Oct 30, 2009)

I will be flat ironing part of my hair with it tomorrow to show the results. I will post pics of my hair BEFORE and AFTER. I will do a section with it and post because I was like OMG when it made my hair soft, shiny, flowy, and not weighed down. I was in literal shock. It didn't revert after doing it, buttt when I wet my hair it did snap back (my hair reverts easyyyy) I should be doing the review when I wake up in the morning (I will be sureee to do it ladies!)


----------



## melodies815 (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmmmm...any flat iron I purchase will be a step up from the one I currently have.   I could probably flat iron with steel plates and get a better result than I do with my yucky, old, crazy flat iron.

At the moment, the Hana is looking like the one I will put on my Christmas wish list. Great thread, OP!!!  Right on time!

cj


----------



## morehairplease (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks for this thread ladies!


----------



## akgirl (Oct 30, 2009)

I just got my notification at work today that my flat iron has been delivered to my house!  I will hopefully be able to post some pics today or tomorrow.


----------



## KrystalClear (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are my pics from using the Hana Elite:


My hair is very resistant.
I posted a post about the details of me using the iron.
I HIGHLY recommend it!


----------



## akgirl (Oct 30, 2009)

UniqueHair said:


> Here are my pics from using the Hana Elite:
> 
> 
> My hair is very resistant.
> ...



Wow, it looks great!  What temp did you use?  Thanks for posting your results!


----------



## KrystalClear (Oct 30, 2009)

akgirl said:


> Wow, it looks great!  What temp did you use?  Thanks for posting your results!




thank you, I KNOW my hair was looking a hot mess today when I did it lol.
But that is proof that the iron works wonders.

But I did it from 302-375 (that's it!) 
I could have prob down it lower, but it's a habit to start it higher because of the past with flat irons that were joke when at a lower heat.

I'm gunna experiment to see what temp works best!


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 31, 2009)

Decisions, Decisions!  I have the FHI Runway and I've used it a few times.  I know that technique plays a huge part of the flat ironing experience, but I don't know.  I still feel like I could get better results.


----------



## KrystalClear (Oct 31, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> Decisions, Decisions!  I have the FHI Runway and I've used it a few times.  I know that technique plays a huge part of the flat ironing experience, but I don't know.  I still feel like I could get better results.



Do you have pics of you using the fhi, like the results of it? I remember almost purchasing it.


----------



## Globeleza (Oct 31, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> Decisions, Decisions! I have the FHI Runway and I've used it a few times. I know that technique plays a huge part of the flat ironing experience, but I don't know. I still feel like I could get better results.


 

Kimiche,

Are you natural or relaxed? How many passes does it take for you to get your hair straight with the fhi?


----------



## winnettag (Oct 31, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> Decisions, Decisions! I have the FHI Runway and I've used it a few times. I know that technique plays a huge part of the flat ironing experience, but I don't know. *I still feel like I could get better results*.


 
Oh no 
For the price of the runway I want my hair to have better results than a bone straight relaxer 
This Hana Elite is looking better and better.


----------



## KrystalClear (Oct 31, 2009)

lol i am curious, i wonder how it would work on my hair though. The FHI.


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 31, 2009)

Globeleza said:


> Kimiche,
> 
> Are you natural or relaxed? How many passes does it take for you to get your hair straight with the fhi?



I am relaxed and about 9-10 weeks post.  It takes about 1 or 2 passes, depends on the sections of my hair.



UniqueHair said:


> Do you have pics of you using the fhi, like the results of it? I remember almost purchasing it.



I didn't take any pics.


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 31, 2009)

Double Post


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 31, 2009)

winnettag said:


> Oh no
> For the price of the runway I want my hair to have better results than a bone straight relaxer
> This Hana Elite is looking better and better.



I feel you. Unique and I spoke and I told her that the FHI cut off on me one day while I was using it.  I plugged it out and plugged it back in and it came on again. I don't want to go through that again.


----------



## DivaD04 (Oct 31, 2009)

amazon is selling hana elite for $260.

eta:i think my pjism can hold until next year (bday)


----------



## nikki2229 (Oct 31, 2009)

Kimiche said:


> I feel you. Unique and I spoke and I told her that the FHI cut off on me one day while I was using it.  I plugged it out and plugged it back in and it came on again. I don't want to go through that again.



How long have you owned your Runway.
I think I would be sick if my flat iron stopped working right now.


----------



## akgirl (Oct 31, 2009)

Ok ladies, I have my results.  I didn't use it on my freshly washed hair though.  I flat ironed about 5 days ago with my sedu.  http://public.fotki.com/akgirl/hana-elite-results/

Now to the flat iron review...for one, I now completely understand why 100% ceramic irons are challenging.  I am a wee bit of a klutzy gal.  And this baby, I know if I drop it, it's dunso.  So I get why manufacturers don't make purely 100% ceramic irons because they would have a LOT of returns.  The metal base plate helps keep it a lot stronger.  So I officially forgive them for misleading us, it was for our own good   You can even hear a difference when you clamp the plates together (without your hair in them).  Basically if you get a 100% ceramic iron, BE CAREFUL.  

The results you can see in my album for yourself (you might need to be logged in to fotki to see them?).  My hair does feel nice and silky...but it normally does...but a little bit moreso.  You can actually see a bit of a diff in the pics.  I like the iron for sure.  It is about to become my primary iron because the ceramic is supposed to be healthier for your hair and do a good job of sealing in moisture...which I believe because my hair doesn't feel the least bit dry today.  What I'm trying to say is the difference isn't ridiculously crazy, it's subtle, but I notice it and think it did a good job for sure.  The true test will be after I wash it and do it from scratch and my hair isn't weighed down with shea butter (a girl is heavy-handed when she moisturizes her hair at night)   And yes ladies, I do use shea butter to flat iron lately.  I don't get sizzling or burning smells and it really feels like it's protecting my hair.  Plus I've seen a few heat protectants that contain it.   I'm not recommending it for all, but I personally like it for winter flat-ironing.  

So anyway final verdict is that it did a great job.  Check out my texture/before shots and you'll see how wild and unruly my hair naturally is   I already can get my hair pretty straight with my current flat irons...which is why I'm probably not blown away.  I love my GHD, but I want to be able to control the temperature and seal my hair cuticle (you can actually tell from the before/after pics that it did) which this iron provides.  But judge for yourself from the pics as to what you think   Happy Halloween!  I'm going to get dolled/costumed up, but if you have more questions let me know!


----------



## Kimiche (Oct 31, 2009)

nikki2229 said:


> How long have you owned your Runway.
> I think I would be sick if my flat iron stopped working right now.



I received it at the beginning of the month.   I sent it back.


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks for the review AK! My questions, lol:

1) How do you like it compared to your Croc? I know you have to try the hana on fresh washed hair, but do you feel like the results can be similar?
2) did you do only one pass per section? 
3) Do you feel that considering the results, it's worth splurging on if you may already have a good flat iron that gives great results?

I understand if you have to wait to put the Hana to the true test before answering these questions, lol


----------



## akgirl (Oct 31, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> Thanks for the review AK! My questions, lol:
> 
> 1) How do you like it compared to your Croc? I know you have to try the hana on fresh washed hair, but do you feel like the results can be similar?
> 2) did you do only one pass per section?
> ...



Hi 

1) I think they were comparable honestly.  However, since the croc uses titanium, ceramic, and tourmaline...it's not pure ceramic.  And I hear titanium does a great job of straightening your hair, but not the healthiest for it over time.  That's just what I've heard though.
2) I did  one pass, but like I said, the test is when my hair is clean and not previously ironed.
3)If you already have an iron that gives great results, I don't know that I would buy it.  If the great iron I already had breaks, then I definitely would...but if you're clumsy...maybe you want the Croc.  I was in need of something that would seal my cuticle the best to help combat against the dryness of the climate where I live.


----------



## Brinasia (Oct 31, 2009)

Here I was all set to buy the Runway, now this!!!


----------



## KrystalClear (Oct 31, 2009)

akgirl said:


> Ok ladies, I have my results.  I didn't use it on my freshly washed hair though.  I flat ironed about 5 days ago with my sedu.  http://public.fotki.com/akgirl/hana-elite-results/
> 
> Now to the flat iron review...for one, I now completely understand why 100% ceramic irons are challenging.  I am a wee bit of a klutzy gal.  And this baby, I know if I drop it, it's dunso.  So I get why manufacturers don't make purely 100% ceramic irons because they would have a LOT of returns.  The metal base plate helps keep it a lot stronger.  So I officially forgive them for misleading us, it was for our own good   You can even hear a difference when you clamp the plates together (without your hair in them).  Basically if you get a 100% ceramic iron, BE CAREFUL.
> 
> ...



Your hair looks great!!!
Don't you just love that hana?!?!?
Did you see my results?! 
It's AMAZING!!


----------



## runwaydream (Nov 1, 2009)

ok, another question, how long do these results last for? 
i've heard w. the runway the results can last for a week even on natural hair. and even when its humid outside it won't revert back. 

how does that compare to the hana?


----------



## akgirl (Nov 1, 2009)

runwaydream said:


> ok, another question, how long do these results last for?
> i've heard w. the runway the results can last for a week even on natural hair. and even when its humid outside it won't revert back.
> 
> how does that compare to the hana?



I don't have reversion issues when I use sabino with my ghd.  Not sure about the hana yet, it is the far opposite of humidity here...but I will check back in a week and let you know if it held up.  I don't see why it wouldn't though, my regular flat iron job lasts two weeks.


----------



## toyagurl (Nov 6, 2009)

Got my Hanna Elite in the mail and it is AMAZING.  I mean my hair feels like silk!  I will post pics tomorrow after I wash my hair.


----------



## KrystalClear (Nov 6, 2009)

toyagurl said:


> Got my Hanna Elite in the mail and it is AMAZING.  I mean my hair feels like silk!  I will post pics tomorrow after I wash my hair.



Congrats! So glad you love it!


----------



## growinglong777 (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh I received my Hana Elite yesterday, and I will use it tonight. Hopefully I can post a pic this weekend too, I am so excited.


----------



## KrystalClear (Nov 6, 2009)

growinglong777 said:


> Oh I received my Hana Elite yesterday, and I will use it tonight. Hopefully I can post a pic this weekend too, I am so excited.



Cant wait to see!


----------



## toyagurl (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't know if I am going to wash this head today.  I'll post pics when my motivation is up.


----------



## Muse (Nov 7, 2009)

akgirl said:


> Ok ladies, I have my results.  I didn't use it on my freshly washed hair though.  I flat ironed about 5 days ago with my sedu.  http://public.fotki.com/akgirl/hana-elite-results/
> 
> Now to the flat iron review...for one, I now completely understand why 100% ceramic irons are challenging.  I am a wee bit of a klutzy gal.  And this baby, I know if I drop it, it's dunso.  So I get why manufacturers don't make purely 100% ceramic irons because they would have a LOT of returns.  The metal base plate helps keep it a lot stronger.  So I officially forgive them for misleading us, it was for our own good   You can even hear a difference when you clamp the plates together (without your hair in them).  Basically if you get a 100% ceramic iron, BE CAREFUL.
> 
> ...





NaturalBrownBarbie said:


> Here are my pics from using the Hana Elite:
> 
> 
> My hair is very resistant.
> ...




OMG! After seeing you ladies' wonderful results I am getting an Elite! I was gonna get the one under the Elite but I want this one now. I think this iron will be perfect for my natural 4b hair. Thanks for posting results ladies.


----------



## toyagurl (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok...So here is my review of the Hana Elite.  I actually got the iron on Tuesday and of course I did my hair immediately but I was to lazy to take and upload pics.  I could tell a difference in the way that my hair felt in comparison to the many other irons that I have used. (Chi, Hai, FHI, Sedu)  My hair felt moisturized. I am about 8 weeks post.

This morning when I woke up I washed with Aphogee Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner.  I decided that I was going to also do a black rinse.  The rinse did not turn out great for me but I really like this iron.  It blows every iron out of the water.  I am transitioning so this was an investment that had to made.  I am a bit of a product snob so spending $230.00 on an iron isn't that big of a deal for me but I get how the price could turn off others.  Got it from Misikko and the customer service was great.  Let me know if you have any questions.

This picture was taken on September 20. I flat ironed with the Sedu and had just relaxed.



This was today.


----------



## toyagurl (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok...So here is my review of the Hana Elite.  I actually got the iron on Tuesday and of course I did my hair immediately but I was to lazy to take and upload pics.  I could tell a difference in the way that my hair felt in comparison to the many other irons that I have used. (Chi, Hai, FHI, Sedu)  My hair felt moisturized. I am about 8 weeks post.

This morning when I woke up I washed with Aphogee Moisturizing Shampoo and Conditioner.  I decided that I was going to also do a black rinse.  The rinse did not turn out great for me but I really like this iron.  It blows every iron out of the water.  I am transitioning so this was an investment that had to made.  I am a bit of a product snob so spending $230.00 on an iron isn't that big of a deal for me but I get how the price could turn off others.  Got it from Misikko and the customer service was great.  Let me know if you have any questions.

This picture was taken on September 20. I flat ironed with the Sedu and had just relaxed.






This was today.


----------



## poookie (Nov 9, 2009)

WOW, you had great results!  and i love your cut; your ends look amazingly healthy. 

... and yep, i'm sold!  i'm transitioning as well, and looks like the Hana Elite will be my straightening iron of choice


----------



## morehairplease (Nov 9, 2009)

poookie said:


> WOW, you had great results!  and i love your cut; your ends look amazingly healthy.
> 
> ... and yep, i'm sold! * i'm transitioning* as well, and looks like the Hana Elite will be my straightening iron of choice



really!?!? that's awesome! congrats sweetie!


----------



## poookie (Nov 9, 2009)

morehairplease said:


> really!?!? that's awesome! congrats sweetie!



yep, i sure am!  thanks!


----------



## toyagurl (Nov 9, 2009)

poookie said:


> WOW, you had great results!  and i love your cut; your ends look amazingly healthy.
> 
> ... and yep, i'm sold!  i'm transitioning as well, and looks like the Hana Elite will be my straightening iron of choice



Thanks...trust me the pics don't even do it justice!


----------



## nitavcc (Nov 14, 2009)

From reading the several  posts in this thread I am a little confused.. Is H2Pro part of the Hana elite line or are they completely separate?

Hana elite is really looking good.​


----------



## outspokenwallflower (Nov 14, 2009)

h2pro is pretty much an exact duplicate of FHI Runway. The Hana is the one that different. HTH


----------



## nitavcc (Nov 14, 2009)

outspokenwallflower said:


> h2pro is pretty much an exact duplicate of FHI Runway. The Hana is the one that different. HTH


 

THANK YOU FOR CLEARING THAT UP!


----------



## akgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

**************deleted****************


----------



## Khaiya (Dec 11, 2009)

I just have to say, for anyone looking for a great flat iron: HANA! HANA!! HANA!!! Its AWESOME!!! OMG i cant stop looking at it and touching the plates! (i need help i know) but its just great! Also what i love about it is that even though its not 100% ceramic plates, its not ceramic coated plates either, the plates are a fusion of ceramic and tourmaline so the plates thru an thru are like 50% ceramic, 50% tourmaline (dont know the amounts, jus estimating as an example) but its GREAT!

I flat ironed and my hair came out like SILK!! I was a little heavy handed with the heat protectant so its not so flowy so thats why i haven't posted pics, waiting until i flat iron it again but i cannot sing enough praises to this thing! I would encourage everybody to get one! I LOOOOOVE it!! I got right down to my scalp, tapped my roots twice and did 1 pass at 302 degrees, and my 2 inches of NG just disappeared, i felt like i'd just gotten a relaxer! Awesome!! Ok i'll stop rambling now, but get one!!!

P.S. I'm talking about the Pro not the Elite.


----------



## Allandra (Jan 12, 2010)

.  .  .


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2010)

Allandra said:


> . . .


 Hey Allandra!!!!  okay, checking out the bumps and is this iron THAT good?!?!?  I may have to check it out if I go to the Bronner show in Feb which I'm thinking I might.....


----------



## Janet' (Mar 5, 2010)




----------



## Serenity_Peace (Mar 9, 2010)

On a quest for the best flat iron for BKT...


----------



## KrystalClear (Mar 9, 2010)

Serenity_Peace said:


> On a quest for the best flat iron for BKT...




Hana Elite =)


----------



## kriolagirl (Mar 11, 2010)

I just got the pink Hana last week...misikko.com sent it to me to do a review. so far i've only used it on some human hair wigs and pieces i have to test it out.  i'm going to be doing the BKT this weekend(waiting for my order w/ bated breath!) and will use the Hana to do it.  so will def post results.  i absolutely love the Runway on my hair but I agree w/ other posters that they've been having alot of problems.  A friend bought one a year ago and has used it less than 10 times and it has shorted out...so that's def a red flag.


----------



## justicefighter1913 (Mar 27, 2010)

^^^ So how were the results?


----------



## Janet' (Aug 15, 2010)

^^^^What were the results???


----------



## JerriBlank (Oct 15, 2010)

bumping!!!!!!!


----------



## prtybrwnis (Nov 3, 2010)

I am late on all of the flat iron greatness!  I missed the Fhi Runway and the H2Pro 204 and 206.  I have found them on websites but from everyone's posts they were discontinued long ago, so not sure how legit the purchase will be.  However, what is the current situation with the Hana Elite?


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Nov 5, 2010)

I have had the Hana Elite 1.5" for almost a year now...LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE LOVE...LOOOOVVVEEE it! My profile picture I used it. Sorry I don't have any albums yet. But it is the BEST FLAT IRON EVER! I ordered from Misikko too and they give you an ABUNDANCE of free stuff! I love my T-Rex Clips! Um...and the Hana Serum is off the HEEZY! LOL! Love y'all here at LHCF!


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 26, 2011)

I have 2 Sedu 1 inch irons and both are broken. I found that while I love how snag free they are, they weren't quite straightening easily enough anyway so I'm ready to try something new....
I just ordered the Hana Elite. If I don't like it I will go back to the Sedus, I'm hoping my father in law can repair at least the one with the ripped cord. I've tried many irons and they all snag and rip my hair so if the Hana does too, I don't have many options...


----------



## sweetlaughter (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a Hana Elite and the serum and I love it.


----------



## destine2grow (Jun 27, 2011)

I have the Hana Professional and I love it.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 27, 2011)

sweetlaughter said:


> I have a Hana Elite and the serum and I love it.


I'm excited! How is their shipping speed? I live about a state away.


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Jun 27, 2011)

This is what I've tried so far over the years....

*Hot Tools *-before I knew anything about flat irons- straightened pretty well but metal or copper plates are no good for hair...
*Conair*- also before I knew about irons. Just no.
*Babyliss*- this is Conair under another name lol as is Jilere De Paris and Wigo... not awful and not great...
*Wigo*- if I recall it was a snagger so I had to quit it...
*Solano*- I bought a scissor style Solano Sapphire iron... definitely a decent iron. Idk about scissor style irons though.
*Solia*- snagger, sent it back right away.. I will NOT tolerate snagging.
*CHI*- I got the CHI turbo. It's a bit snaggy and just not great but I'd say it's good as irons go.
*Pro Select-* I got duped into buying this at at the mall from Israelis. They told me it was made in Europe lol and I fell for it and had to go back and get it because it seemed to straighten well but when I got it home SNAG CITY!!
*Sedu*- YES, PERFECTION AT LAST. The wonderfulness seemed to deteriorate over time, I suspect because it wouldn't heat so well. Overall it the THEE best I have ever tried. No snagging at all! The plates are like glass and it's made so that it does not snag my hair at all.
*Sedu Revolution*- FAIL. If I remember it was a snagger. Shame on Sedu! Sent it back.
Just tried these this week since my Sedu's are broken and I don't like my CHI.
*Rusk Str8 CTC iron*: Just not smooth enough for me . I don't like Titanium...
*Cortex*- claims to have 100% ceramic plates. Was a bit snaggy but overall a decent iron. I think coarse hair would love this one. It also came in a set with a tiny baby iron and a clip, the baby was so cute lol. I returned it all though.
And
*Hana Elite*- Coming soon .


----------



## julzinha (Jul 30, 2011)

bump!!!bump


----------



## mEmYSELFaNDj (Aug 8, 2011)

SerenavanderWoodsen do you have a review of your Hana yet? I'm In the market or getting a new flat iron because my CHI's keep breaking on me (it's my fault tho, I always burn the cord) and I dont like my Maxiglide anymore. So I'm thinking about either getting the Sedu or a Hana? Can you make a suggestion, since you have had both?


----------



## glittergrl01 (Aug 12, 2011)

I used to use the maxiglide too but it damaged my hair! I made the switch to the HANA Elite a little while ago and it's changed my life. I can flat iron my hair quickly and effectively and my hair looks beautiful!


----------



## akgirl (Aug 12, 2011)

I know it's been a long time since I started this thread, but just wanted to check in.  Basically my GHD flat iron is still my favorite.  The hana is still good, but after using it for a while it seemed like my GHDs were easier to use and no snagging and easier to curl my ends slightly under.  Plus they seem less damaging for some reason.  So I have a bunch of different flat irons that sit in a box practically unused and my GHD flat iron is on the counter in my bathroom   For some reason this brand isn't as popular on this board, but I absolutely love this flat iron.


----------



## Melody.Monroe (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah girl! That's why I have a Hana. IN LOVE.

Plus Missiko sends you SO MUCH free extras in your box...just watch...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Aug 12, 2011)

mEmYSELFaNDj said:


> @SerenavanderWoodsen do you have a review of your Hana yet? I'm In the market or getting a new flat iron because my CHI's keep breaking on me (it's my fault tho, I always burn the cord) and I dont like my Maxiglide anymore. So I'm thinking about either getting the Sedu or a Hana? Can you make a suggestion, since you have had both?


 
mEmYSELFaNDj, yes I did review it here .http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=554165&highlight=hana+elite


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Aug 13, 2011)

akgirl said:


> I know it's been a long time since I started this thread, but just wanted to check in.  Basically my GHD flat iron is still my favorite.  The hana is still good, but after using it for a while it seemed like my GHDs were easier to use and no snagging and easier to curl my ends slightly under.  Plus they seem less damaging for some reason.  So I have a bunch of different flat irons that sit in a box practically unused and my GHD flat iron is on the counter in my bathroom   For some reason this brand isn't as popular on this board, but I absolutely love this flat iron.



akgirl

Which specific GHD flat iron are you using?


----------



## SilentRuby (Aug 13, 2011)

I will have this iron by the end of the year... Been eyeing it for months now.


----------



## akgirl (Aug 30, 2011)

Kachi said:


> @akgirl
> 
> Which specific GHD flat iron are you using?



I have the classic styler: http://www.folica.com/tools/flat-irons/ghd-ceramic-hair-straightener-mk4-value-pack


----------



## glittergrl01 (Aug 31, 2011)

I've used the HANA Elite and the FHI Runway and I have news for you guys, there is absolutely no difference! I use the HANA, my sister bought a runway about a year before I got mine, but both of our hair has stayed damage free because of the 100% ceramic plates. My sister's plates are discolored because they're white but they still work the same as they did when they were white. The only difference is I paid $200 less than she did :-D


----------



## sonychari (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyone have any new thoughts on this flat iron?  I'm thinking about buying it.  TIA


----------



## blessed7777 (Apr 24, 2013)

Bumping bumping


----------



## larry3344 (Mar 7, 2014)

Just bought a rowenta supremium turbo now I wish I held out for the hana elite.


----------

